# Cleaning rods



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

Whats the best thing to use to clean my rods with


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

What I always do is spray it down with a hose, being sure to thoroughly rinse the guides and the guide feet. Then I wipe it down with a towel or shammy.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

Water after every use is critical. If you have fish scales and other debris that the water won't take off, Lamiglass recommends a toothbrush and toothpast.


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

I drench my rods and reels with water and let them air dry after shaken out the extra water in the reels. I than wipe them down and spary them with reel magic. I has been working this long. Good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

Water and a soft cloth work great for cleaning. After they dry, spray them down with Pledge and wipe off. This will make them much easier to clean after the next trip. 

Nathan


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Curious how the Pledge works? Does is leave a waxy/oily coating?


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

i use TURTLE WAX CAR WASH WAS TOLD BY CAVITTS CUSTOM RODS that was the best thing to wash them with because of something in the soap that protects the glass all my rods are custom and i want to get the most from them call him and ask


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

Penn all purpose spray, use it for all fishing equiptment. Protects against corrosion and smells good. Its cheap. Just go to penns web site


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I just hose them off and shake them dry a little, or use very light compressed air if im at work to dry them. What I have heard from both penn and shimano is *not to use high pressure water or air* because most nice reels are sealed so well that high pressure water or air just drives gunk in more then it takes it off. :thumbup:


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Make'em Last.

I usually just rinse mine off. I will rinse one side and then flip the rods over and rinse the other sidewith low pressure. I will use a scrub brush and some soap on the foam handle if necessary.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Rod cleaning*

I saw on one of the fishing shows where the host advised to clean your rod and reels with furneture wax? Like the spray on type. Havnt tried it. Anyone use this? I usuallly just rinse very well with water and coat them with armor all once or twice a year. I also break down my reels once a year and lube them up with reel grease/oil.


----------

